# طلب موضوع متكامل عن gas dehydration مع تطبيقات اقرب الى الحياة العملية



## tati kamans (2 نوفمبر 2011)

طلب موضوع عن ال gas dehydration مع تطبيقات اقرب الى الحياة العملية والواقع بالاضافة الى استخدام برنامج ال hysis وبرامج محاكاة اخرى فى هذ الموضوع مع تطبيقات من الحياة العملية
اتمنى المساعدة من اعضاء المنتدى الكرام فى هذا الموضوع باى شىء من الكتب وخلافه وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## NOC_engineer (9 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي العزيز:
الرابط التالي فيه موضوع متكامل عن تجفيف الغاز الطبيعي:
أنقر هنا


----------



## tati kamans (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى


----------

